# Juubito vs Edo Madara



## joshhookway (Aug 12, 2014)

What if Naruto and Sasuke didn't beat Juubito and Madara had to face him.


----------



## Cognitios (Aug 12, 2014)

Does Edo Madara have senjutsu?
The answer to that decides difficulty, he can push a mid diff with it, but he's not winning.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 12, 2014)

Juubito destroy every version (with 2 Rinnegan SM Madara being debatable) of Madara bar one-eyed Juudara and above


----------



## joshhookway (Aug 12, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Does Edo Madara have senjutsu?
> The answer to that decides difficulty, he can push a mid diff with it, but he's not winning.



Yes, Madara has senjutsu. He said he was going to take Hashirama's senjutsu powers to fight Juubito


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 12, 2014)

Without knowledge of Obito's Jinchuriki powers, Madara is going to fall pretty easily to the Omnyoten "bombs" that can atomize anything within a pretty considerable radius.

With knowledge, Madara can at least surprise him, but Juubito will definitely be able to tag him with his Omnyoten.


----------



## Kyu (Aug 12, 2014)

_Onmyōton_, good game.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 12, 2014)

You can make this living Madara with Sage Mode and both Rinnegan, but he still wouldn't win against Obito in his Jinchuriki form.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 12, 2014)

He gets oblirated.

Even SM Madara would have lost (with higher difficulty taking into consideration Obito's personality and the fact Madara can hurt said version of Obito). Edo Madara lacks the necessary power to actually do something meaningful against Juubito and that is Senjutsu.

Not to mention Madara's firepower pales while comparing it with Juubito's.


----------



## Ruse (Aug 12, 2014)

Replace the Kages with Madara:


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Aug 12, 2014)

Madara would get destroyed. Speed, power and hax goes to obito so madara's versatility and senjutsu won't matter since he is so outclassed in the important areas.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 12, 2014)

Obito stomps low difficulty. U_U
Even JJ madara could handle BZ that half dead ass obito was handling him.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Aug 12, 2014)

the manga already gave the readers the answer.

madara states that he can defeat obito within 15 minutes with sage chakra.


madara states that he wouldve taken obito down himself if naruto hadnt.

that is with senjutsu though. without senjutsu, he loses.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 12, 2014)

^

:rofl 

what kind of lame arguments is that? 
Choji said he will end the War/battle, and Naruto said so...
Minato said he would defeat obito as well....etc

did that happen? No.  

and Edo Madara does not even have SM....


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 12, 2014)

Juibito wrecks him with utmost ease

--4 juubidamas and barrier wreck all of madaras defenses including himself 

--onmyoudon and TSB negate all of madaras attacks 

--juubito is faster than madara by quite a margin and can overwhelm him through onmyoudon 

--god tree is just icing on the cake 

--tengai shinsei is also non factor as it's getting destroyed with ease through juubi damas


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 12, 2014)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> the manga already gave the readers the answer.
> 
> madara states that he can defeat obito within 15 minutes with sage chakra.
> 
> ...



So Sakura can hold off Juudara?


----------



## joshhookway (Aug 12, 2014)

Don't forget Madara has TWO rinnegans. Obito himself even stated that he was scared of Madara's true power.

Madara also has Limbo and with two rinnegans, he can create 5 clones.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 13, 2014)

joshhookway said:


> Don't forget Madara has TWO rinnegans. Obito himself even stated that he was scared of Madara's true power.
> 
> Madara also has Limbo and with two rinnegans, he can create 5 clones.


Obito with one Rinnegan eye could still see the Limbo clones and sense them with Rikudo Senjutsu. Not to mention Obito would just blitz Madara before he even knew he moved.


----------



## joshhookway (Aug 13, 2014)

Madara can sense with senjutsu and his 5 limbos are nothing to laugh at.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 13, 2014)

joshhookway said:


> Madara can sense with senjutsu and his 5 limbos are nothing to laugh at.



Limbo get countered because Juubito has a Rinnegan and sensing can't stop someone to get blitzed (like what happened with SM Hashi's clone with Juubito V1)


----------



## Sorin (Aug 13, 2014)

Juubito toys with this version of Madara.

He is superior in everything, power, speed, hax etc.


----------



## joshhookway (Aug 14, 2014)

The 5 limbo clones can take shots for Madara while Madara own senjutus enhanced attacks can beat Juubito.


----------



## Lawrence777 (Aug 14, 2014)

I do remember Madara being implied to be able to beat him with the help of Hashirama's senjutsu chakra. That's without factoring half of his body being made of black zetsu either.

Author intent wise when Madara said "I'll beat him with your senjutsu chakra"  and "you saved me the trouble of weakening him myself" it gave me the impression that he could compete and win. 

I think Madara would of beat him even if sasuke and naruto failed. It doesn't make sense from a feat perspective but then again sasuke and naruto beating juubito didn't make any sense at all either.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 14, 2014)

> =Lawrence777;51474553]I do remember Madara being implied to be able to beat him with the help of Hashirama's senjutsu chakra. That's without factoring half of his body being made of black zetsu either.



That what madara thought, which is different than actual feats. Just like how Minato believed that he will defeat obito as well.


> Author intent wise when Madara said "I'll beat him with your senjutsu chakra"  and "you saved me the trouble of weakening him myself" it gave me the impression that he could compete and win.


He was planning to fight him, which is different that the actual thing. Just like how the Gokage thought
they will defeat edo madara and they failed. 



> I think Madara would of beat him even if sasuke and naruto failed. It doesn't make sense from a feat perspective but then again sasuke and naruto beating juubito didn't make any sense at all either.



No, obito fodderstomps him in every area. 
Naruto and Sasuke had the SA with them, and Naruto's unbeatable TnJ.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 14, 2014)

Hussain said:


> That what madara thought, which is different than actual feats. *Just like how Minato believed that he will defeat obito as well.*
> 
> He was planning to fight him, which is different that the actual thing. Just like how the Gokage thought
> they will defeat edo madara and they failed.
> ...



Who are you and what did you do to Hussain? 

OT: Madara die and Limbo only make him escape for a while the inevitable


----------



## Trojan (Aug 14, 2014)

Hachibi94 said:


> Who are you and what did you do to Hussain?
> 
> OT: Madara die and Limbo only make him escape for a while the inevitable



isn't that part prove that I am, me? 

- Edo Madara can't even use Limbo to begin with.


----------



## iJutsu (Aug 14, 2014)

Non-Jin Madara could never win. Naruto used a senjutsu powered bijuu dama, and it never even made it past Obito's shield. Nothing in Madara's arsenal can come close.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 14, 2014)

Hussain said:


> isn't that part prove that I am, me?
> 
> - Edo Madara can't even use Limbo to begin with.



>Implying Limbo would change shit


----------



## Ashi (Aug 14, 2014)

Even if Madara isn't blitzed

Quadruple TBB Flower to bust PS


Then  when he regens Obito only need to nail him with the truth seekers and Maddara is no more


----------



## joshhookway (Aug 16, 2014)

Hussain said:


> isn't that part prove that I am, me?
> 
> - Edo Madara can't even use Limbo to begin with.



and Why can't Edo Madara use Limbo?


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 16, 2014)

Juubito got beat by a Senjutsu Susano-o sword. If Perfect Susano-o hits Juubito. Then its a wrap.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 16, 2014)

joshhookway said:


> and Why can't Edo Madara use Limbo?


Possibly because his Rinnegan are artificial as an Edo Tensei, not real? A similar weakness on why he couldn't summon Gedo Mazo?


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 16, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Juubito got beat by a Senjutsu Kyuub Perfect Susano-o sword. If Perfect Susano-o hits Juubito. Then its a wrap.



Fixed. BSM Naruto + EMS Sasuke Kyusano >> EMS/Edo Madara's Perfect Susano


----------

